# WC Playoffs - First Rd: (8) Denver Nuggets @ Phoenix Suns (1) [VOTE!!!]



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Vote based on who you think would win in a seven game series.

Open to all. 

You cannot vote for your matchup, or conference. *















*GM: Vuchato

C-Anderson Varejao/ Jason Collins/Michael Doleac
PF- Carlos Boozer/Keith Van Horn
SF- Carmelo Anthony/Kirk Snyder
SG- Quentin Richardson/Antoine Wright 
PG- Kirk Hinrich/Steve Blake/Tony Delk


*


*@*














*GM: Dr.Seuss

C- Zydrunas Ilgauskas/Kelvin Cato
PF- Ben Wallace/Hakim Warrick
SF- Tracy McGrady/Jason Kapono/John Thomas
SG- Brent Barry/Dahntay Jones/Mateen Cleeves
PG- Mike Bibby/Jamaal Tinsley
*


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs - First Rd: (8) Denver Nuggets @ Phoenix Suns (1)*

I actually like this matchup for me.

with that starting lineup, I'd start Snyder at SF and move Melo to PF. Snyder could do a decent job defending TMac, Anthony shouldn't have trouble with Wallace. Hinrich could shut down Bibby. I could probably run them to death, Wallace and Z couldn't keep up with Varejao and Melo, so I shouldn't have much trouble scoring. If I got a big enough lead, I'd probably put in Collins, Boozer, Snyder, Wright, and Hinrich, and I should be able to keep the lead.

C-Anderson Varejao/Jason Collins/Michael Doleac
PF- Carlos Boozer/Keith Van Horn
SF- Carmelo Anthony/Kirk Snyder
SG- Quentin Richardson/Antoine Wright
PG- Kirk Hinrich/Steve Blake/Tony Delk

C- Zydrunas Ilgauskas/Kelvin Cato
PF- Ben Wallace/Hakim Warrick
SF- Tracy McGrady/Jason Kapono/John Thomas
SG- Brent Barry/Dahntay Jones/Mateen Cleeves
PG- Mike Bibby/Jamaal Tinsley


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs - First Rd: (8) Denver Nuggets @ Phoenix Suns (1)*

This is a tough fight but the suns should just sneak this.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs - First Rd: (8) Denver Nuggets @ Phoenix Suns (1)*



Vuchato said:


> I actually like this matchup for me.
> 
> with that starting lineup, I'd start Snyder at SF and move Melo to PF. *Snyder could do a decent job defending TMac*, Anthony shouldn't have trouble with Wallace. *Hinrich could shut down Bibby*. I could probably run them to death, Wallace and Z couldn't keep up with Varejao and Melo, so I shouldn't have much trouble scoring. If I got a big enough lead, I'd probably put in Collins, Boozer, Snyder, Wright, and Hinrich, and I should be able to keep the lead.
> 
> ...


Snyder? Did you say Snyder will do a decent job guarding T-mac? He isn't a specialist at anything.
All you can hope from him is a few breakaway dunks.

Bibby has owned Hinrich the last two meetings, averaging
25.5 ppg on him.

I don't know why you 'like' this matchup. Also, you have no offensive power inside the post. Carlos Boozer _was_ the only threat but he's being guarded by Ben Wallace. Tracy, Bibby, Big Z and Barry all make up for the lack of scoring that Wallace does. Anothy cannot and will not win this series by himself.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Western Conference Playoffs - First Rd: (8) Denver Nuggets @ Phoenix Suns (1)*

Brent Barry will carry the Suns to greatness.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Phoenix, star power will come through


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

Nuggets have some great depth. So I think in a 7 game series they would beat the Suns here. Denver isn't far from Phoenix in terms of players. T-Mac and Ben are a little higher then Boozer and Melo. But I jsut think depth would win.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Nuggets have some great depth. So I think in a 7 game series they would beat the Suns here. Denver isn't far from Phoenix in terms of players. T-Mac and Ben are a little higher then Boozer and Melo. But I jsut think depth would win.



What depth are you talking about? Antoine ****ing Walker? Keith the bad Van Horn?
How is Keith/Walker better then Hakim and Jamaal Tinsley? All could be considered useless.
Who says this would be a 7 game series. The Nugs would probable get swept.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> What depth are you talking about? Antoine ****ing Walker? Keith the bad Van Horn?
> How is Keith/Walker better then Hakim and Jamaal Tinsley? All could be considered useless.
> Who says this would be a 7 game series. The Nugs would probable get swept.


lol, you're winning 14-4. One opinion won't change that.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> lol, you're winning 14-4. One opinion won't change that.



Still, I don't like comments like that. It's not because I think everyone should
vote for my team. But I do feel that the Nuggets aren't even close to my team.
It should be 18-0. =)


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

Dr.Seuss said:


> What depth are you talking about? Antoine ****ing Walker? Keith the bad Van Horn?
> How is Keith/Walker better then Hakim and Jamaal Tinsley? All could be considered useless.
> Who says this would be a 7 game series. The Nugs would probable get swept.


Hmm he has Walker???? Where I don't see Antoine Walker. MAybe you should look at your competition more closely. The only reason you even have this good of a team is because you made trades with WildByNature. And Besides I was talking about Collins. And your team is just bad at depth. Tinsley is the only note worthy bench player.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Hmm he has Walker???? Where I don't see Antoine Walker. MAybe you should look at your competition more closely. *The only reason you even have this good of a team is because you made trades with WildByNature.* And Besides I was talking about Collins. And your team is just bad at depth. Tinsley is the only note worthy bench player.



Everyone made trades with him.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Everyone made trades with him.


True. Well I ver did though and I made 7 trades. But he made 2 lopsided ones with him. Really lopsided on this trade

Utah trades
rights to Tmac
2nd round pick.

PHX trades 
rights to Howard .
3rd round 

He also made this one that is pretty lopsided but not as much as the first one

Phoenix trades:
6th rounder
7th rounder


Jazz trade:
3rd rounder
12th rounder

Im just saying even though this doesn't really matter i'll be sick if he wins the whole thing.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

New Jazzy Nets said:


> True. Well I ver did though and I made 7 trades. But he made 2 lopsided ones with him. Really lopsided on this trade
> 
> Utah trades
> rights to Tmac
> ...


I thought I read Antoine Walker. But it's wright instead which gives me another
reason why my team is better. His team doesn't have depth and my doesn't either.

That's what GMs do. They make trades and set themselves up for a great team.
Jim Paxson didn't show kindness to the stupidity of Isiah Thomas, did he?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*(1) Phoenix Suns advance*


----------

